# Corsair SF600/SF450 > Temparaturgrenze bis der Lüfter anspringt



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2017)

*Corsair SF600/SF450 > Temparaturgrenze bis der Lüfter anspringt*

Hallo!

ich würde gerne erfahren ab welcher Temperatur der Lüfter anfängt zu drehen. Jeweils für beide Netzteile. Danke!


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Corsair SF600/SF450 > Temparaturgrenze bis der Lüfter anspringt*

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Zusammenspiel aus Temperatur uns Last sowie die Zeit wie die Last und Temperatur anliegt. Einen exakten Schwellwert gibt es so nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Corsair SF600/SF450 > Temparaturgrenze bis der Lüfter anspringt*

Stimmt es, dass frühe Modelle des SF600 einen Bug in der Firmware haben, so dass der Lüfter deutlich früher anfängt zu drehen als beworben?

Ein kurzer Test hat ergeben, dass trotz offenem Aufbau (das Netzteil liegt neben dem Gehäuse auf dem Tisch) und einer Last von 50W der Lüfter dennoch dreht. Für mich ist das ein Sachmangel, da die beworbenen Eigenschaften nicht gegeben sind. Ist dieses Verhalten bekannt und wenn ja, wird dies über die Garantie behoben?


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Corsair SF600/SF450 > Temparaturgrenze bis der Lüfter anspringt*

Ein Problem dieser Art ist mir nicht bekannt. Bei 50W sollte der Lüfter bei einem offenen Aufbau noch nicht drehen. Bei solch einem Fall bitte über den Händler ein Neues holen. Ansonsten über uns direkt eine RMA anstoßen.


----------

